# Tips on how to save money on vaping



## Silver

We all know that at certain times, cash is tight

And we also know how expensive vaping can be when the bug bites 

*So what are your tips to help others save money on vaping?*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Here are some I can offer from my own experiences:

*Avoid getting sucked into too much hype and buying every "latest greatest" device*
It's easier said than done. And the forum does make it harder to resist - especially when you see someone posting that this tank has better flavour than the one you're using 

My advice is wait for a bit and see. Sometimes those amazing devices start hitting the classifieds because they weren't so great after all. When something is really good, it will continue to be discussed and shared for a long time. Do your research carefully. Try out a friend's device before buying. Or if possible, try it out at a shop on a juice you know fairly well.

*Go the rebuildable route and save a lot on buying commercial coils*
A roll of Kanthal and a bag of wick can last a long time and can save a lot on buying commercial coils. Its really not difficult to build a simple coil and install it and wick it - especially if you are using a device that is quite forgiving in this area. Building exotic aliens and the like is not easy but even a simple coil can give great flavour (most times much better than stock coils) and it saves quite a lot of cash in the longer run.

If you really want to save on wicks and wire - sweat your coils and wicks - i.e. try vaping them as long as you can until you notice the degradation in flavour. On lightly coloured juices that dont shred or gunk the coils/wicks, you may be surprised at how long you can go before needing a rewick. Even if the flavour degrades by only 10%, its hardly noticeable. Not that wicks are that expensive. Probably more of a time saver for me. 

One more thing - single coil devices use half the wire and half the wick  And often you can still get an excellent vape, if not even better flavour on many single coil devices. 

*Buy higher nic strength juice and dilute it with plain PG/VG - to make it last longer*
This is something I have done for quite a while. There are a few vendors that stock higher nic juices and if the flavouring is enough, then the vape is still very good even when diluted down a bit. As an example, I often get Vapour Mountain juices in 18mg and add PG/VG to it - bringing it down to about 12mg. That saves quite a bit on the juice. PG/VG is much cheaper.

*If you like menthol, add it to juices - you might be smiling if an average juice becomes great*
I learnt this quite late in my vaping but it has worked well. If I buy a fruity or a tobacco juice thats okay but not great, just adding a bit of menthol concentrate often makes it much better - so I dont end up binning the juice and can vape it and enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## G+3

Silver said:


> We all know that at certain times, cash is tight
> 
> And we also know how expensive vaping can be when the bug bites
> 
> *So what are your tips to help others save money on vaping?*


Good topic @Silver I will be following it closely. Need some good tips as just today I did some calcs and nearly had heart failure at the costs versus say stinkies. I need good financial tips. DIY is a good option but it probably won't cut the costs in half if I do the math

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

G+3 said:


> Good topic @Silver I will be following it closely. Need some good tips as just today I did some calcs and nearly had heart failure at the costs versus say stinkies. I need good financial tips. DIY is a good option but it probably won't cut the costs in half if I do the math



I will leave the DIY tips to the experienced DIYers
I think making your own juice can yield massive savings - as long as you stick to a few recipes you really love
(And not fall into the DIY rabbit hole)

I suppose One Shots are a good option because they do work out a lot cheaper than buying the ready to vape juice - in most cases.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## G+3

Silver said:


> I will leave the DIY tips to the experienced DIYers
> I think making your own juice can yield massive savings - as long as you stick to a few recipes you really love
> (And not fall into the DIY rabbit hole)
> 
> I suppose One Shots are a good option because they do work out a lot cheaper than buying the ready to vape juice - in most cases.


When you say dilute your juice....say I have a 70/30 juice. Do I add a 70/30 premix to the bought juice to dilute it or do I add vg and pg separately?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

G+3 said:


> When you say dilute your juice....say I have a 70/30 juice. Do I add a 70/30 premix to the bought juice to dilute it or do I add vg and pg separately?



You can add the 70/30 premix if you want to preserve the PG/VG ratio
For a lot of my juices that I do this on I am on 50/50 - so I add a mix of 50PG/50PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Save money vaping... Good one Hi Ho @Silver! 

But seriously... Two decent Mods and a couple Dvarw DL's should be enough... but as it's my hobby and saved my life I go a little overboard...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## G+3

Silver said:


> You can add the 70/30 premix if you want to preserve the PG/VG ratio
> For a lot of my juices that I do this on I am on 50/50 - so I add a mix of 50PG/50PG


Ok got it thanks. Juice is one of the areas where I can cut. But to be honest I can but not massive amounts. I vape about 25ml a day and I get most if not all from the good folk down in durbs .it's about 1.90 a ml so to DIY and it comes to about 1 zar a ml it's a saving but not massive. I think you are on the mark with the hardware. One has to be content with your set up till you can recoup some costs. Then treat youself to a new mod or tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## G+3

Rob Fisher said:


> Save money vaping... Good one Hi Ho @Silver!
> 
> But seriously... Two decent Mods and a couple Dvarw DL's should be enough... but as it's my hobby and saved my life I go a little overboard...


Spot on @Rob Fisher I have two decent mods so they will have to do the work till the costs come down. They too saved me from stinkies so I shall always cherish them

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Save money vaping... Good one Hi Ho @Silver!
> 
> But seriously... Two decent Mods and a couple Dvarw DL's should be enough... but as it's my hobby and saved my life I go a little overboard...



*Very important - we are all lucky to have @Rob Fisher on board with us on this vaping adventure.
The reason is that Rob tries out so much gear - more than most - and is very generous with his commentary and sharing his experiences with us. If it weren't for Rob, there would be a ton of gear many of us would not have even seen, let alone taken on a journey through its pros and cons - and whether its a Chicken Dinner or gorge worthy...*

HOWEVER

His enthusiasm for all things vaping can be dangerous at times...


*So here is my tip :*

Watch Rob carefully. If he has a device and posts it on the forum for more than a month - and then goes on to buy several more of the SAME item, then you know this is something very good for him. And if you like his kind of vape style (restrictive lung) and you like fruity menthol juices - then Bazinga! Your research has been done and school fees have been paid. *Thank you Rob *

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## G+3

Silver said:


> *Very important - we are all lucky to have @Rob Fisher on board with us on this vaping adventure.
> The reason is that Rob tries out so much gear - more than most - and is very generous with his commentary and sharing his experiences with us. If it weren't for Rob, there would be a ton of gear many of us would not have even seen, let alone taken on a journey through its pros and cons - and whether its a Chicken Dinner or gorge worthy...*
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> His enthusiasm for all things vaping can be dangerous at times...
> 
> 
> *So here is my tip :*
> 
> Watch Rob carefully. If he has a device and posts it on the forum for more than a month - and then goes on to buy several more of the SAME item, then you know this is something very good for him. And if you like his kind of vape style (restrictive lung) and you like fruity menthol juices - then Bazinga! Your research has been done and school fees have been paid. *Thank you Rob *


Agreed, he has more vape gear than some vape shops I know and his restaurant reviews are great too

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

DIY juice is definitely the no 1 place to save money from. But the initial cost might be high. First to get the scale, first batch of concentrates, PG/VG and nic can be costly at first, but after that you spend very little each month. Mostly just to top up.

ALso, buying in bulk helps a lot in the long term. Once you got those few recipes for your ADV you can by those concentrates in 30 or 50ml that might work out a bit cheaper.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DIY can also be an expensive rabbit hole... you have to have the perseverance and attention to detail to succeed with DIY.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> DIY can also be an expensive rabbit hole... you have to have the perseverance and attention to detail to succeed with DIY.



I would say yes and no.

If you set out a budget of say R200 per month on concentrates you can build up a healthy collection of concentrates over a few months. But if you dive too deep and have to try all the recipes on ATF, yes it can be very expensive.

As for attention to detail, you can ask my boss and my wife, that's a trait I d not have. If you can make a cup of coffee you can make an easy mix.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> I would say yes and no.
> 
> If you set out a budget of say R200 per month on concentrates you can build up a healthy collection of concentrates over a few months. But if you dive too deep and have to try all the recipes on ATF, yes it can be very expensive.
> 
> As for attention to detail, you can ask my boss and my wife, that's a trait I d not have. If you can make a cup of coffee you can make an easy mix.



Yip you are probably right... my problem is I only vape one juice predominantly and everything I tried to makes tasted KAK!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Dont compete with the Jones's. A mod is a mod, they all do the same thing. Do your research and buy two good mods, looks dont vape better. Then do more research amd buy two good rta's/rda's whatever you prefer. Then you are done buying. If you really feel you dont like your attys, sell them and get something better, not just the new hype, something proven. There is enough people chasing the hypes and competing with the Jones's, so dont buy new, buy half price in classifieds.

If you do chase the hypes or compete with Jones's or its a hobby. Dont try to save money, because it wont work.
Ooo and Diy juice. Bought juice +-R3000/L. Diy juice +-R500/l simple maths

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

1: Good quality coils, they last long depending on e liquid and how you take care of them. 

2: An rda; this you carry with you to your vape shop for testing juices before you buy, my vape shops hold about 20-30 bottles of testers and its always a good thing to try before offloading money on a 120ml that sucks. I should follow my own advice here but i dont have the time or patients to sit and test so i just buy and now i have a cupboard full of kuk juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

But that doesnt work out always. Before I did diy, the vape shop close to me had rda's so they let you test. But then I test and it taste great. Buy get home and after an hour its horrible. Most juices taste good if you take a few puffs to test, but after a tank or two, not so much.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## hyphen

One of the ways I save money on juice is that I put money aside and wait for sales. You can save tons of money with sales and deals like Black Friday. Also when you see a good deal , go for it , buy a couple more bottles than you need and keep them. Also follow your favourite vape/juice stores on Facebook and Instagram , they often post last minute deals and sales.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> But that doesnt work out always. Before I did diy, the vape shop close to me had rda's so they let you test. But then I test and it taste great. Buy get home and after an hour its horrible. Most juices taste good if you take a few puffs to test, but after a tank or two, not so much.



Never had that issue, juice either tastes good or kuk to me of the bat. Build for profile is also a biggy and its one of the biggest factors in taste. 

I struggled with the Dvarw build for a month(i benched it for a few months caused i was pissed at it) and just last night i nailed it and now I’m over the moon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Crazyj

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> But that doesnt work out always. Before I did diy, the vape shop close to me had rda's so they let you test. But then I test and it taste great. Buy get home and after an hour its horrible. Most juices taste good if you take a few puffs to test, but after a tank or two, not so much.


Story of my life

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> DIY juice is definitely the no 1 place to save money from. But the initial cost might be high. First to get the scale, first batch of concentrates, PG/VG and nic can be costly at first, but after that you spend very little each month. Mostly just to top up.
> 
> ALso, buying in bulk helps a lot in the long term. Once you got those few recipes for your ADV you can by those concentrates in 30 or 50ml that might work out a bit cheaper.


I agree totally with @Adephi @G+3 , as long as you start right. I made the mistake of buying quite a couple of concentrates, actually more than just a couple because I was going to invent the greatest juices for me to vape.  Well that failed dismally, I haven’t even opened some more than a year later, there was another factor but let’s leave that for consistency. Find it better to just do mixes that are tried and tested.

You know what you prefer, read @RichJB diy intro, look for recipies that share a lot of your profile flavours and buy and mix them first. One shots are also great in the beginning. Then make your mixing sessions part of your relaxation time. Keep an eye on the diy thread to see if more recipies come up that you will like, and then slowly start adding to your flavours. Bulk buying is reserved for daily Vapes only. Received my first orders of 2019 today from BLCK, Vape Hyper and Flavour World. This has to last me 6 months of mixing, including that which I currently have, have to cut down on the quantity, and cost, tight year ahead, so going to find recipies that actually use that which I haven’t used at all, or only mixed with once. I will only add 1or2 if really needed for a adv I can’t go without.

Yes you have to spend on a scale, best investment you can make for this, even the smallest one, double digit though, some plastic bottles that can be reused, pg, VG and nic. 2 l VG and 500 ml pg wil go quite a ways, and 120 ml nic as well. After that it’s saving all the way, by being smart and using what you have! I mix 30 ml juices for under R15,00, and some 50ml for about R20 to R 25, some even cheaper. There are some that is more expensive, due to make and volume, and some that are cheaper, but if it is worth it, treat yourself to that more expensive one, why not. The diy intro shows you how the flavours are rated and what the most popular or used ones are, and that will be a basis to start your collection. And ask as many questions of the diyguys you want, they will assist and give advice.. 

Good luck with this new adventure if you decide to take it, keep track of your concentrates and keep to your budget, don’t go over if it’s not absolutely necessary.

Other than that, many happy clouds to you on your own diy juices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vix

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> But that doesnt work out always. Before I did diy, the vape shop close to me had rda's so they let you test. But then I test and it taste great. Buy get home and after an hour its horrible. Most juices taste good if you take a few puffs to test, but after a tank or two, not so much.


It is weird but I feel the same as you on this. So many I would almost say 80% of my new juice buys in the store my mind is blown by how good it is but once i am a tank or 2 in it's meh and gets shelved.

I have wasted a lot of money that way. Its probably not that the juice is bad just I get fatigue on flavors really quickly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I haven't bought juice for several years. I only DIY.

I decided where I fitted into the scheme of things early on. I don't have the ability (taste wise) to make up my own recipes that are better than the experts. I have no intention to compete with them.

I rely on the experts to provide me with the recipes for juices I think that I would like. Guys on the forum like @RichJB @Dietz @KZOR @Andre @Moerse Rooikat @Rude Rudi etc etc, provide me with the ability to make juice very easily and cheaply, for which I am very grateful.

If you want or need to save money @Jean claude Vaaldamme 's suggestion to buy from the classifieds is a very good option. Many vapers buy kit which they, for whatever reason, don't like. This doesn't mean that it is bad equipment. Many of the best RDAs and RTAs are sold on the forum at reduced prices.

Mods aren't such a problem. Most of them are very similar and do exactly the same job. If you really want a particular RDA or RTA and can't find it you could always buy a clone. There are still a few shops with the b***s to sell them. You can, of course, import them. I wouldn't buy clone mods because of safety issues, but if you are experienced and careful even this is an option. I would rather buy a second-hand mod than a clone mod.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of those that havent seen it yet

If you have any good tips on how to save cash on vaping, please post them here.
Might be very helpful to others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Bumping this thread for the benefit of those that havent seen it yet
> 
> If you have any good tips on how to save cash on vaping, please post them here.
> Might be very helpful to others.



Dont start vaping. Its got alot of deep holes that will burn your pocket.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## fbb1964

My two cents for what it's worth. With the recent liquid nicotine ban here in Australia, now moved to Jan 2021 it spurred me into action fast. Always just mixed premixed juice bought. Bought 1.6l of 100mg liquid nic for seeing me thru next few years. Cheap as chips from USA incl shipping.As compared to buying smokes here. Costs? To put it into perspective 1 pack 30 smokes cost au$ 50 which is 588 rand. The nicotine cost me 200 au or 2300 rand. I calculated i can make 13.3 litres juice at 12g. Or 266 50ml bottles. At 50ml a week that's 5.5 years. Can always reduce the nicotine levels if I want to get more bang for my bucks. Mods, tanks, coils, pgvg mix and flavours I can always get anyway. As much as I love vaping it's c for serious about the nicotine intake or am I wrong think here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I haven't bought juice for several years. I only DIY.
> 
> I decided where I fitted into the scheme of things early on. I don't have the ability (taste wise) to make up my own recipes that are better than the experts. I have no intention to compete with them.



It appears that there is wisdom from Grumpkins and snarks (you can decide who is which ) but I am of the same mind. I know what I like and have no more than 7 concentrates in my stash and build my flavours around them. Now and again I may try a bottle of this or that to improve it but I don't chase the holy grail.

DIY has had to have had the biggest effect on the budget. Rebuilding, coils and wicks has helped a lot as they are far less expensive than sub ohm tank coils. DIY juice cut my expenses by a third from store bought juice. I also have dedicated tanks for flavours. I won't put an "after dinner" juice into the same tank I use for my ADV. This seems to stretch out the coil and wicks sometimes for longer than I am comfortable with.

Far and away the best way to save money is to tell my wife I want another "tank, mod, gear", Usually I save a lot of money that way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

The best way to save money by far is to do extensive research before buying.

As many have said above, today's mods are all very similar wrt to the vape experience they deliver. I defy anyone to be able to blind test regulated mods accurately in power mode. If you want (need) a new mod look at all the sale mods in SA. If you want pretty designs or matchy matchy I'm afraid you will have to pay the price. As stated by others second hand is also a good option.

Some SA mod sales are good value but you can't beat the sales prices from international vape vendors. Most of the big manufacturers have massive sales on the mods that they are no longer making. Paying 30% of the original release price is not unusual. The only issue here is that to save money you have to use the free shipping options wherever possible. This can result in long delays due to SA Customs and the post office. If you are prepared to wait you will save tons of cash. 

This research even applies to DIY. IMO there are three main DIY shops in SA. The rest have limited range and high prices. I am fortunate in that one of them has a B&M shop nearby so I don't even pay for courier fees. Look out for concentrate sales. When one of your favorite concentrates goes on sale buy enough to last for a while.

Don't try to save money on batteries. Buy recommended batteries only from reputable vendors. Some of them have sales on batteries from time to time. Batteries are really cheap when you consider how long they last. If you really want to save money on batteries take a look at Mooch's videos on how to prolong the life of your batteries. Coincidentally the techniques he provides also increase battery safety.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Great comments on this thread

It's good to talk about these things in these trying times.

Other than saving money - I have found that diluting my commercial juices down with a blend of PG/VG/Nic has made the juices a bit less flavourful and more palatable for mindless vaping. Win for me.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

If you know what you like etc. buy bulk and save.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Lately I've been using my Nord 2 for high nic freebase (18mg) and I'm astonished at how long the juice lasts! I keep checking the pod to see if it needs a refill but nope ... unnecessary. I'm vaping at only 25W which explains, so ... lower the wattage to save juice! BUT I don't get the flavour I would like, but for high nic, which I'm vaping just for a turbo-charge, it's fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## vapormex



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex

My savings tip - 

High nic 18mg at around 25w in the Zeus single coil RTA with a great tobacco/Cigar juice is no1. Juice lasts for ages.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Bringing up this old thread for those who haven’t seen it yet

what are your tips on this topic?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

Find a level you are happy with. Buy a few and keep in stock for that rainy day and forget FOMO. (Fear of missing out.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Munro31

Stew said:


> Find a level you are happy with. Buy a few and keep in stock for that rainy day and forget FOMO. (Fear of missing out.)


In a nutshell! I'm dialed in, I like my mtl RTAs and my SBS mods, I get the odd new gadget but hardly buy anything extra now except cotton and new batteries and stuff. Also mix some DIY juice so I'm really saving much more since when I started.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Munro31 said:


> In a nutshell! I'm dialed in, I like my mtl RTAs and my SBS mods, I get the odd new gadget but hardly buy anything extra now except cotton and new batteries and stuff. Also mix some DIY juice so I'm really saving much more since when I started.



DIY can save a lot but despite a few attempts and a fair amount of time , I still haven’t been able to mix juices I like a lot. 

How did you find / create the recipes you enjoy ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31

Silver said:


> DIY can save a lot but despite a few attempts and a fair amount of time , I still haven’t been able to mix juices I like a lot.
> 
> How did you find / create the recipes you enjoy ?


I started very simple, I like tobaccos and I like menthol. RYA4 with a touch of menthol and mix a 30ml batch, test and from there tweak what I want to come out more. I don't do massive recipes, for me they never come out lekker. Basically trail and error

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew

Silver said:


> DIY can save a lot but despite a few attempts and a fair amount of time , I still haven’t been able to mix juices I like a lot.
> 
> How did you find / create the recipes you enjoy ?


I haven't done it yet but The Favour Mill has recipes that are available online and they post them on Facebook and Instagram. Maybe to find a few that tickle your fancy and try them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Timwis

Avoid disposables "seem cheap" but false economy! And remember all manufacturers and vendors even if associated with whatever forum you are on care about their pockets not yours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## X-Calibre786

Silver said:


> DIY can save a lot but despite a few attempts and a fair amount of time , I still haven’t been able to mix juices I like a lot.
> 
> How did you find / create the recipes you enjoy ?


DIY with One-Shots. Saving a lot this way. I haven't bought commercial juices in years. BLCKs versus range is pretty much all I use, with the odd attempt at something new. And of course, Red Pill is also available as a one-shot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

X-Calibre786 said:


> DIY with One-Shots. Saving a lot this way. I haven't bought commercial juices in years. BLCKs versus range is pretty much all I use, with the odd attempt at something new. And of course, Red Pill is also available as a one-shot.


DIY cost me a fortune trying out every new recipe under the sun and then I ended up with a box of concentrates that were kak.

currently rotating between 2 or 3 diy juices and try odd new one shot every now and again to mix things up. like you said red pill is a staple in my vape diet as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stay off the Facebook high-end groups!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

Stay off the classifieds on this forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

X-Calibre786 said:


> DIY with One-Shots. Saving a lot this way. I haven't bought commercial juices in years. BLCKs versus range is pretty much all I use, with the odd attempt at something new. And of course, Red Pill is also available as a one-shot.



Thanks @X-Calibre786 
I need to try the one shots 
Haven’t had much experience with them but have been meaning to. Will have a look

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Thanks @X-Calibre786
> I need to try the one shots
> Haven’t had much experience with them but have been meaning to. Will have a look


Remember my review in the one shot mango freeze from Flavour World? 

Give that a shot, you won’t regret it. 

30ml makes 300ml. Enough said. I’m going to get my mom to get me 3 bottles to bring over for me in August when they fly over to the UK.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RainstormZA said:


> Remember my review in the one shot mango freeze from Flavour World?
> 
> Give that a shot, you won’t regret it.
> 
> 30ml makes 300ml. Enough said. I’m going to get my mom to get me 3 bottles to bring over for me in August when they fly over to the UK.



Thanks @RainstormZA 
Will check it out
Hope you are keeping well. Nice to hear from you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Support local mix masters , generally much cheaper than imported juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

One shots and pre mix for me have been a godsend. It literally takes me a few minutes with the small scale to mix up a batch.

For example, a popular one shot I mix takes 22 ml per hundred. In my bottle size I use 33 ml and 142 ml of premix. Gives me 175 ml at a time. The bottle neck is wide enough that I don't need funnels and can pour straight into the bottle. Once done I fill up my 50 ml carry bottle and off I go.

The cost saving on this is great comparing buying the product already bottled. Important to me as I use a lot of juice over the course of a month

In addition to that I can control the vg/pg content by using 90/10 or 80/20 or 70/30

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

Stranger said:


> In addition to that I can control the vg/pg content by using 90/10 or 80/20 or 70/30


Yeah, I forgot to mention that I can customise my nic content. I've been decreasing slowly to the point where I'm on 1mg for DL and 3mg for MTL. Pretty much just for the placebo effect now. Doubt I'm getting any real effect from that low nic content.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

X-Calibre786 said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention that I can customise my nic content. I've been decreasing slowly to the point where I'm on 1mg for DL and 3mg for MTL. Pretty much just for the placebo effect now. Doubt I'm getting any real effect from that low nic content.



I do 2-3mg on MTL and DL, but the moment I make a test batch with 0mg, I end up vaping twice as much. Catch 22: cut down on nic, vape more juice. Placebo or not, my body still craves the placebo... funny thing these minds of ours...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Support local mix masters , generally much cheaper than imported juice.



agreed
i haven’t bought international juice in years
support local rather!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

My tips:

1. Don't succumb to FOMO (fear of missing out). If you do, then this thread is not for you.
2. Don't succumb to hype. If you like trying everything out, then you shouldn't be reading this.
3. Make your own juice. I have 5 flavors that I make all the time and they serve me well. All my flavors compliment each other, so I can use one after the other in the same atty without having to switch atties or change wick just for a new flavor.
4. Don't buy multiple devices for different occasions. I have one mod that I use all the time and a backup just in case. Same goes for atties.

People differ and my way of vaping won't work for most people, but I like the way I do it and I don't have any hassles or problems. My juices don't gunk up my coils and I only re-coil and re-wick once a week.

I buy my coils and wick in bulk maybe once a year and only buy VG, PG and flavors and nic every 4 to 6 months. I spend roughly R1000 to R2000 a year depending on what I need to buy.

I used to like to tinker, but not anymore. I want to refill and vape. Quickly re-coil and re-wick and vape. I don't want to fiddle anymore.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Good morning Zadiac

there is wisdom in those words. I think I am reaching a plateau for my ADV, this being the juices that I like and single 2x700 devices paired with single coil atties. The rest as you say are to satisfy the hobby.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> My tips:
> 
> 1. Don't succumb to FOMO (fear of missing out). If you do, then this thread is not for you.
> 2. Don't succumb to hype. If you like trying everything out, then you shouldn't be reading this.
> 3. Make your own juice. I have 5 flavors that I make all the time and they serve me well. All my flavors compliment each other, so I can use one after the other in the same atty without having to switch atties or change wick just for a new flavor.
> 4. Don't buy multiple devices for different occasions. I have one mod that I use all the time and a backup just in case. Same goes for atties.
> 
> People differ and my way of vaping won't work for most people, but I like the way I do it and I don't have any hassles or problems. My juices don't gunk up my coils and I only re-coil and re-wick once a week.
> 
> I buy my coils and wick in bulk maybe once a year and only buy VG, PG and flavors and nic every 4 to 6 months. I spend roughly R1000 to R2000 a year depending on what I need to buy.
> 
> I used to like to tinker, but not anymore. I want to refill and vape. Quickly re-coil and re-wick and vape. I don't want to fiddle anymore.



Thanks @zadiac 
What are the flavour profiles you are vaping regularly ? Wasn’t one of them a coffee Flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Thanks @zadiac
> What are the flavour profiles you are vaping regularly ? Wasn’t one of them a coffee Flavour?



Hi @Silver. I make a slightly flavored base juice (either dessert or fruit) when I say slightly flavored, I mean a few drops and I always include 1 % menthol (in all my juices). I also mix a red pill one shot, but only 15 % on a 100ml mix. Then I mix a tobacco/dessert combo with menthol. I only mix three bottles at a time and rotate between them. Then the next mix will be a stronger fruit mix with menthol, the red pill and then a coffee/tobacco combo. Rinse, repeat. That's it. Serves me very well and keeps cost to a minimum.
I do buy Good Boy three or four times a year because I love that juice, but it's too expensive to vape permanently. Other than that, I don't buy comm juices at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Hi @Silver. I make a slightly flavored base juice (either dessert or fruit) when I say slightly flavored, I mean a few drops and I always include 1 % menthol (in all my juices). I also mix a red pill one shot, but only 15 % on a 100ml mix. Then I mix a tobacco/dessert combo with menthol. I only mix three bottles at a time and rotate between them. Then the next mix will be a stronger fruit mix with menthol, the red pill and then a coffee/tobacco combo. Rinse, repeat. That's it. Serves me very well and keeps cost to a minimum.
> I do buy Good Boy three or four times a year because I love that juice, but it's too expensive to vape permanently. Other than that, I don't buy comm juices at all.



Ok thanks

Good plan

I also rotate among fruity menthols and tobaccoes (also with menthol)
But I have them in several dedicated devices so I can alternate as I choose
I dont mix my own - I mix some commercial juice in a base of PG/VG/Nic/Menthol 
I find the flavours of the juices I like are strong enough so that the blend is still very good
Also gunks the coil and wick much less so I get more life between rewicks.

Fruity Menthols based on VM Strawberry, Panama, VK Prime Fizz Apple
Tobaccoes based on Havana Nightz, Taviro, Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco

So I typically have 4/5 flavours running at one time. (2 or 3 tobaccoes and 2 or 3 fruity menthols)

Reactions: Like 4


----------

